
Apply HN: Elfinite – directory of wonderful links - lahdo
𝕨𝕨𝕨.𝕖𝕝𝕗𝕚𝕟𝕚𝕥𝕖.𝕔𝕠𝕞  𝕨𝕨𝕨.𝕖𝕝𝕗𝕚𝕟𝕚𝕥𝕖.𝕔𝕠𝕞  𝕨𝕨𝕨.𝕖𝕝𝕗𝕚𝕟𝕚𝕥𝕖.𝕔𝕠𝕞<p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.elfinite.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.elfinite.com&#x2F;</a><p>Full text: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;4gxRmd" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;4gxRmd</a><p>PROBLEM:<p>We are flooded with content and staying up-to-date with topic we are interested in is getting really hard.<p>I am extremely interested in design. There is no single website that I can visit to stay completely up-to-date with design.<p>I need to visit dribbble, behance to see which graphics are the most voted for today = what are the current trends. I need to visit designernews.com, reddit.com to see what are the most voted articles about design. Then I should go to sidebar.io and check out the links there, and finally I also should visit medium.com to check what are the trending design articles today.<p>It may take an hour or more to do all this but only then can I be sure that I am truly up-to-date with design.<p>SOLUTION:<p>With Elfinite we want to significantly reduce the time we have to spend to stay up-to-date with the topics that matter to us.<p>Elfinite continually collects links from the most popular online content providers (i.e. YouTube, HN, NYT) and checks the number of shares (total number of likes + shares + comments) on fb.<p>Finally, it rates each link by applying our algorithm (publishing time + growth number + number of shares ). The highest rated links are then published on the main page in the appropriate category.<p>ABOUT US:<p>There are two people working on this project right now. I am the programming guy, and @brtkbrtk is responsible for product management.<p>WHY WE ARE APPLYING:<p>First, we need money for AWS and marketing. Second, it would be great to learn more from folks who have built great tech businesses.<p>PRIOR WORK:<p>I was a manager at COMARCH SA (5500+ emp.) where we were developing teleradiology solution: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teleradiology.comarch.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teleradiology.comarch.com&#x2F;</a>. I was fully responsible for this project.<p>𝕨𝕨𝕨.𝕖𝕝𝕗𝕚𝕟𝕚𝕥𝕖.𝕔𝕠𝕞  𝕨𝕨𝕨.𝕖𝕝𝕗𝕚𝕟𝕚𝕥𝕖.𝕔𝕠𝕞  𝕨𝕨𝕨.𝕖𝕝𝕗𝕚𝕟𝕚𝕥𝕖.𝕔𝕠𝕞
======
felis12
Awesome! With an advent of smartphones you shoud take into account what girls
really want... MAKE UP!!! Sometimes it would be nice not to follow tight
circle of youtubers that i know but see something new.

------
abhi3
So many people creating new accounts to say "great idea".

Nothing fishy here at all.

------
lahdo
@freeatnet Elfinite utilise not only internal but also external communities
(for example facebook users). We value links based on number of shares on
facebook.

------
silvestris11
The web is a knockout though it would be even more perfect for me if you
combined cats and dogs!

------
freeatnet
What differentiates you from Reddit or any other community-sourced link sites?

------
lahdo
Abhi3 nothing fishy? You are criticising your own idea. Your project (WiseGuy)
solves the same problem. You should rather think to cooperate then to
criticise other solutions.

------
rusalka11121170
I think that is really great idea! :)

------
matw
Great idea! :)

------
johny11
great idea ;-) Lubień ;-)

------
bejdzer
Working in media I'd probably find it very useful, but would there be any
chance in the future for filtering content by regions/countries?

------
Wiolax
Good idea! I want to ask you about sections. Is there more to come? Can I
personalize it or add my own?

------
kronopio
I think that is great idea! I look forward to personalize content for an
individual user :-)

------
mateuszzguda
Great idea, looks cool as well. Good luck.

------
mtkalich
Let's do it!

------
charleas
Nice! I like the idea :)

------
paweu
Big up!

------
pujubuju
Great idea! :)

